# Meurpheus SP ,KaZa und/oder AudioGalaxy



## C.Bird (12. März 2002)

Ich sag nur:

Morpheus Sp --> whäääääääääääää
KaZa  --> Solala
Audiogalaxy --> gut für Mp3's aber sonst nix...

was sagt ihr dazu und VORALLEM !WAS! benutzt ihr


----------



## shiver (12. März 2002)

edonkey und winmx sind zu empfehlen.


----------



## gremmlin (12. März 2002)

hm also morpheus würde ich nicht nehmen.

ich benütze audiogalaxy für mp3's und für den rest KaZaA.

WinMX hatte ich einmal, aber im Vergleich zu KaZaA zu vergessen. Man finder zwar mehr, aber kann sich nichts gscheit runterladen.

edonkey kenn ich nicht.


----------



## Psyclic (12. März 2002)

edonkey + audiogalaxy...


----------



## C.Bird (13. März 2002)

Edonky findest viel aber das macht bei mir das System Instabil 
auserdem binich mir ned sicher obs Wirklich so gut is.....
WinMX gibts noch? das wawr doch voll schiesse!
aber gut wenn eDonky so gut sien soll dann porbier ichs halt nochmal mit dem...


----------



## draGY (14. März 2002)

naja edonkey is net so dolle für mp3s eher für filme und sowat aba wat mp3s angeht finde ich dat net so ...


----------



## C.Bird (15. März 2002)

Stimmt...aber für Filme und so zeug is ned schlecht...


----------



## dfd1 (16. März 2002)

Kann mir jemand sagen, wo ich KaZa finde??
Benutzte bis jetzt Morpheus. Ist aber nicht so das wahre


----------



## gremmlin (17. März 2002)

http://www.kazaa.com/en/index.htm

is aber das gleiche wie morpheus


----------



## nexus (17. März 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von gremmlin _
> *http://www.kazaa.com/en/index.htm
> 
> is aber das gleiche wie morpheus *



Stimmt inzwischen nicht mehr. 
Nach einem Streit hat Morpheus das Netzwerk gewechselt und funktioniert jetzt über das gnutella-Netzwerk. 
Kazaa basiert dagegen auf dem Fasttreck Netzwerk. Allerding hat kazza gerade gerichtliche Probleme und es ist nicht ganz klar wie lange es das noch gibt. 
Für mp3 ist audiogalaxy meiner Meinung nach ganz gut. 

Für Filme ist edonkey mit Abstand das Besste. 

MFG

 nexus


----------



## gremmlin (17. März 2002)

da war ich wohl nicht am neuesten stand 
hab nur gehört dass sie prozess geführt haben, nicht dass da schon ein ergebnis is ...man lernt nie aus hehe...

ja audiogalaxy hab ich auch..findest alles!


----------



## C.Bird (18. März 2002)

hääte nie gedacht das soviele Leute antworten.....
aber viel schlauer als vorher bin ich jetzt auch nciht...


----------



## goela (21. März 2002)

Habe früher WinMX genommen, dann Morpheus (bis zum Erscheinen von Morphscheiss PreViewEdition) und jetzt wieder WinMX 3.0 Beta 5.
WinMX 3.0 kann nun auch von mehreren Clients gleichzeitig herunterladen. Meine bisherigen Erfahrungen sind sehr positiv!


----------



## C.Bird (21. März 2002)

ok...werd mal schaun was WinMx so drauf hat..danke dir


----------



## nexus (21. März 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von C.Bird _
> *hääte nie gedacht das soviele Leute antworten.....
> aber viel schlauer als vorher bin ich jetzt auch nciht... *



Es gibt meiner Meinung nach auch nicht das Besste. 
Denn es kommt auch auf deinen Musikgeschmack an. 
Bei mainstream ist winmx ganz gut, rare sachen gibt es oft nur bei audiogalaxy. 
Dir wird wohl nichts anderes übrigbleiben, als mal ein paar Alternativen zu installieren und dann die Programme mal zu testen bis du die ideale Lösung findest.


----------



## C.Bird (22. März 2002)

DA muss Ich dir Rechtgeben aber für mienen Musikgeschmackt passt audiogalxy und da findest sovieso alles (fast alles)


----------



## nils11 (23. März 2002)

*also...*

also:

für filme, große appz/gamez: edonkey2k.
für mp3s und den rest: kazaa.

so finde ich es am besten  .


----------



## Kenny (24. März 2002)

*Direct Connect*

Hi, habe erst napster, dann winmx, dann morpheus benutzt...
edonkey funzt bei mir net und audiogalaxy is net so das wahre,
womit sich ganz anständig saugen lässt is direct connect
http://www.neo-modus.com 
is bei weitem net so schnell und mann findet die gesuchten files net ganz so schnell wie bei morpheus aber die filme funzen wenigstens wenn mann dann 30 std gesaugt hat,
schauts euch an
empfehlen kann ich den DFT1 Hub, die adresse is 
dft2-big.dns2go.com:411


----------



## nils11 (24. März 2002)

*öhm...*

öhm, stimmt. mit isdn kann ich zwischendurch mal eben einkaufen gehen, bis der was findet   .


----------



## C.Bird (25. März 2002)

lööööööl.... das sind wir schon 2 *gg*


----------



## nils11 (25. März 2002)

*hehe...*

hehe, bin gerade vom einkaufen zurück. aber gefunden hat er immer noch nix   .


----------



## C.Bird (25. März 2002)

lol..... Witzbold...


----------



## Madin (25. März 2002)

*Win mx!*

Für MP3z benutze ich *WinMX* und für das ganze andere Zeugs *Kaaza*

Madin


----------



## C.Bird (26. März 2002)

*Re: Win mx!*



> _Original geschrieben von Madin _
> *Kaaza*



Kaaza *gg*
wieso eigentlich WinMX?


----------



## nils11 (26. März 2002)

*hm...*

naja, winmx orientiert sich doch sehr am üblichen mainstream. wenn man da mal was ausgefallenes sucht, kann man da nicht unbedingt viel finden.


----------



## shiver (26. März 2002)

tsk.... da schaut man einmal nicht hin... =(

nils11, du bekommst von mir eine verwarnung wegen zu viel offtopic... es interessiert ja wohl niemanden, ob du einkaufen warst oder nicht.

desweiteren haben sachen wie "appz und warez" hier drinne NICHTS verloren.

baba.


----------

